# Fraintendimento/malinteso



## sevillista

Saresti così gentili da spiegarmi la differenza fra fraintendimento e malinteso? Per me tutte e due significano "malentendido". Ieri ne ho parlato con il mio insegnante d´italiano, lui mi ha detto che c´è qualche sfumatura, ma non sono riuscita a capirla. Mi ha detto che avrebbe pensato a altri esempi per la settimana prossima, ma vorrei avere diversi punti di vista. 

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## 0scar

Fraintendimento=malentendido/equívoco (sustantivos)
Malinteso=equívoco/malinterpretado (adjetivos)


----------



## sevillista

Mi dispiace, Oscar, ma secondo quanto ho letto su Wordreference, malinteso è anche un sostantivo.


----------



## 0scar

Si, depende del diccionario. 
Es un adjetivo, pero también sustantivo o mejor dicho, un adjetivo sustantivado.

Y ya que estamos con sinónimos, hay otro más para agregar al grupo: _frainteso_.


----------



## annapo

Malinteso è anche sostantivo, anzi è principalmente usato come tale, perchè come aggettivo risulta abbastanza "forbito".

Significa _cosa o situazione che non è stata compresa/interpretata nel suo giusto valore o significato_.

esempi:
*sostantivo*
_credo ci sia stato un malinteso, Anna non è sua figlia _
*aggettivo*
_per un malinteso senso dell'onore, uccise coloro che sapevano della sua situazione familiare_

Fraintendere, alla lettera vuol dire: capire una cosa per un'altra e quindi è leggermente diverso, *fraintendimento *(solo sostantivo) vuol dire che hai capito "fischi per fiaschi", tuttavia nell'uso comune le due parole sono abbastanza intercambiabili e credo che in pochi percepiscano la sfumatura.

Entrambi i sostantivi si usano per indicare un _equivoco_.
Frainteso invece è un participio passato (sempre di fraintendere) sia usato con funzione aggettivale che no.

esempi:

_egli ha frainteso le mie parole_
_X, stanco, deluso e frainteso, abbandonò la carica di governatore_


----------



## sevillista

Anna, se non ti ho "malinteso" , *NON* si dovrebbe dire:

_credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento, Anna non è sua figlia_

Ma può darsi che anche gli italoparlanti nativi si sbaglino con queste parole, è così? Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... veramente non c'è nulla di sbagliato.


----------



## 0scar

El De Mauro da a _frainteso_ también como sustantivo (de poco uso).


----------



## infinite sadness

Frainteso, fraintendimento, malinteso, equivoco, "qui pro quo", a mio avviso sono tutti sinonimi.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Frainteso , fraintendimento, malinteso, equivoco, "qui pro quo", a mio avviso sono tutti sinonimi.



1) "Frainteso" è il participio passato di "fraintendere". Che sia presente nel De Mauro come raro (=BU) vuol dire appunto che non è usato da nessuno o da quattro gatti che lo confondono con "mali*nteso*". Nel Garzanti online infatti non c'è e nemmeno nel Treccani. Come la maggior parte dei participi, può essere usato anche come aggettivo: es. "delle parole fraintese".

2) "Malinteso" si usa soprattutto come sostantivo e, a volte, come aggettivo. Come aggettivo ha una sfumatura leggermente diversa:
_agg_. *non compreso nel giusto valore;* *male interpretato* *o applicato*: _per un malinteso senso di riguardo_. "Una malinteso senso di..." è praticamente* l'unico* uso pratico di quest'aggettivo: *un malinteso senso del* pudore, ecc...
*Nessuno *usa "delle parole malintese" , anche se "ufficialmente" esisterebbe.

3) La sfumatura di "malinteso" sostantivo è che spesso crea dei conflitti, tipo offese o simili.
¶ _s. m_. interpretazione errata di parole o atti altrui* che ha causato screzi o risentimenti:* _chiarire un malinteso_; _è stato solo un malinteso_.
Il malinteso crea sempre *un problema*, a volte anche *grave, *e può portare per es. a rompere un'amicizia.

4) "fraintendimento" è invece molto più neutro, come "equivoco": vuol dire capire o interpretare male qualcosa e può riferirsi anche al semplice fatto di non aver capito bene l'ora di un appuntamento. Un semplice fraintendimento non porta mai a rompere un'amicizia, al massimo a dare buca a un appuntamento.

5) "qui pro quo" in italiano significa "fraintendimento"/"equivoco". Da non confondere con il significato della stessa locuzione latina in spagnolo, dove vuol dire, invece (come in inglese) "do ut des". 

Una volta ho sentito "qui pro quo" in un film spagnolo col senso di "do ut des" e ci ho messo mezz'ora per capire di cosa stavano parlando. 
Il mio era stato un fraintendimento/equivoco: *non *un malinteso.

Ecco, un'altra differenza: il fraintendimento/l'equivoco può essere anche riferito solo a una persona (per es. capisci male qualcosa che un altro dice, ma l'altro non sa nemmeno che esisti, come una frase letta in un libro o un discorso sentito alla radio o in tv), mentre per esserci un malinteso *devono sempre partecipare due parti*. 
E infatti i conflitti di solito nascono sempre tra due parti distinte, tranne nei casi di personalità multiple... 

6) Attenzione a non mescolare i significati: "un equivoco" come sostantivo significa "un fraintendimento/malinteso", ma "equivoco" come aggettivo significa essenzialmente "ambiguo", "sospetto": 
delle parole equivoche = delle parole ambigue (ambigue spesso volutamente)
un atteggiamento equivoco = una actitud ambigua/sospechosa.


----------



## One1

sevillista said:


> Anna, se non ti ho "malinteso" inteso male , *NON* si dovrebbe dire:
> 
> _credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento, Anna non è sua figlia_
> 
> Ma può darsi che anche gli italoparlanti nativi si sbaglino con queste parole, è così? Grazie.



Significano la medesima cosa, ovvero capire una cosa per un'altra. La sfumatura è leggera: "il malinteso" ha una connotazione negativa: _si è creato un malinteso tra di noi._ 

Malinteso: Falsa o errata interpretazione _*che è causa di screzi, dispiaceri e simili.*_

Mentre il fraintendimento è un equivoco di poco conto, facilmente risolvibile.


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> 1) "Frainteso" è il participio passato di "fraintendere". Che sia presente nel De Mauro come raro (=BU) vuol dire appunto che non è usato da nessuno o da quattro gatti che lo confondono con "mali*nteso*". Nel Garzanti online infatti non c'è e nemmeno nel Treccani. Come la maggior parte dei participi, può essere usato anche come aggettivo: es. "delle parole fraintese".
> 
> 2) "Malinteso" si usa soprattutto come sostantivo e, a volte, come aggettivo. Come aggettivo ha una sfumatura leggermente diversa:
> _agg_. *non compreso nel giusto valore;* *male interpretato* *o applicato*: _per un malinteso senso di riguardo_. "Una malinteso senso di..." è praticamente* l'unico* uso pratico di quest'aggettivo: *un malinteso senso del* pudore, ecc...
> *Nessuno *usa "delle parole malintese" , anche se "ufficialmente" esisterebbe.
> 
> 3) La sfumatura di "malinteso" sostantivo è che spesso crea dei conflitti, tipo offese o simili.
> ¶ _s. m_. interpretazione errata di parole o atti altrui* che ha causato screzi o risentimenti:* _chiarire un malinteso_; _è stato solo un malinteso_.
> Il malinteso crea sempre *un problema*, a volte anche *grave, *e può portare per es. a rompere un'amicizia.
> 
> 4) "fraintendimento" è invece molto più neutro, come "equivoco": vuol dire capire o interpretare male qualcosa e può riferirsi anche al semplice fatto di non aver capito bene l'ora di un appuntamento. Un semplice fraintendimento non porta mai a rompere un'amicizia, al massimo a dare buca a un appuntamento.
> 
> 5) "qui pro quo" in italiano significa "fraintendimento"/"equivoco". Da non confondere con il significato della stessa locuzione latina in spagnolo, dove vuol dire, invece (come in inglese) "do ut des".
> 
> Una volta ho sentito "qui pro quo" in un film spagnolo col senso di "do ut des" e ci ho messo mezz'ora per capire di cosa stavano parlando.
> Il mio era stato un fraintendimento/equivoco: *non *un malinteso.
> 
> Ecco, un'altra differenza: il fraintendimento/l'equivoco può essere anche riferito solo a una persona (per es. capisci male qualcosa che un altro dice, ma l'altro non sa nemmeno che esisti, come una frase letta in un libro o un discorso sentito alla radio o in tv), mentre per esserci un malinteso *devono sempre partecipare due parti*.
> E infatti i conflitti di solito nascono sempre tra due parti distinte, tranne nei casi di personalità multiple...
> 
> 6) Attenzione a non mescolare i significati: "un equivoco" come sostantivo significa "un fraintendimento/malinteso", ma "equivoco" come aggettivo significa essenzialmente "ambiguo", "sospetto":
> delle parole equivoche = delle parole ambigue (ambigue spesso volutamente)
> un atteggiamento equivoco = una actitud ambigua/sospechosa.


_"non è usato da nessuno o da quattro gatti che lo confondono con "mali*nteso*"_
Beh, io faccio parte di quei quattro gatti e non capisco cosa vuol dire "lo confondono con malinteso", mi pare difficile confondere due parole così diverse. L'unica differenza è che "malinteso" è un vocabolo antico mentre "frainteso" è un neologismo.

_5) "qui pro quo" in italiano significa "fraintendimento"/"equivoco". Da  non confondere con il significato della stessa locuzione latina in  spagnolo, dove vuol dire, invece (come in inglese) "do ut des". _
In italiano bisogna stare attenti a non confondere "qui pro quo" (equivoco) con *"quid pro quo"* (do ut des).


----------



## annapo

sevillista said:


> Anna, se non ti ho "malinteso" , *NON* si dovrebbe dire:
> 
> _credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento, Anna non è sua figlia_
> 
> Ma può darsi che anche gli italoparlanti nativi si sbaglino con queste parole, è così? Grazie.


 
Puoi dirlo, perché come ho chiarito (caspita, è la prima volta che cito me stessa )
_nell'uso comune le due parole sono abbastanza intercambiabili e credo che in pochi percepiscano la sfumatura. _
Oscar: qualche volta mi domando il senso di determinati interventi. Qual è? Fare la gara con un madrelingua a chi ne sa _ddeppiù_, arrampicandosi sugli specchi per sostenere un uso rarissimo o desueteo, tentando di farlo passare per "italiano vivo, vero e comune?" 

La verità è che se dici ad un italiano:
*c'è stato un equivoco/fraintendimento/malinteso: non era quello che intendevo*
il 100% degli italiani non solo capirà quello che intendi, ma non percepirà nessuna stranezza, 

se invece dici:
*c'è stato un frainteso, non era quello che intendevo*
il 100% degli italiani capirà comunque quello che intendi, però penserà che hai sbagliato il termine perchè sei straniero e quindi non parli italiano molto bene.

Anche qui la sfumatura è molto sottile, a differenza degli inglesi, dei tedeschi, dei cechi ecc gli italiani, in qualunque modo storpi la loro lingua ti capiscono sempre: si tratta di decidere se vuoi parlare italiano in qualche modo o tentare di parlare il miglior italiano possibile. Ma questa è una scelta personale....


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me tutti gli interventi sono interessanti e contribuiscono a chiarire le idee anche agli stranieri.
Per me leggere più contributi è sempre meglio che leggerne di meno.
Ovviamente questo è il mio punto di vista e non pretendo che sia coincidente con quello di tutti gli altri.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, io faccio parte di quei quattro gatti e non capisco cosa vuol dire "lo confondono con malinteso", mi pare difficile confondere due parole così diverse. L'unica differenza è che "malinteso" è un vocabolo antico confused: antico? il sostantivo è un francesismo credo piuttosto "recente") mentre "frainteso" è un neologismo.  (neologismo? e dove risulta quest'informazione?)
> 
> _5) _In italiano bisogna stare attenti a non confondere "qui pro quo" (equivoco) con *"quid pro quo"* (do ut des).



Il sostantivo "frainteso" *non è presente* in quasi nessun dizionario. Il De Mauro (finora l'unico) lo segnala come BU. Nella seconda pagina del dizionario De Mauro spiega chiaramente che Basso Uso significa *raro*. Possiamo fare uno studio sociolinguistico se vuoi, ma non credo che sia questa la sede, e non credo che a Sevillista interessino le *rare *varianti regionali-dialettali o cose del genere. In italiano standard, la lingua di cui stiamo parlando, "frainteso" come sostantivo non si usa: ragion per cui né il Garzanti né il Treccani né tanti altri dizionari l'hanno inserito nel loro database, nemmeno come letterario o roba del genere. 

L'atteggiamento descritto da Anna si chiama "buscarle las cosquillas a alguien" sommato a "buscar 5 patas al gato". 

È vero, in spagnolo e in inglese scrivono "quid", ma io l'ho scritto "qui" per rispettare la locuzione originale in latino:
(da wikipedia)
_"Quid pro quo" è una frase usata nella lingua inglese per indicare uno scambio reciproco di beni o favori.
*Nonostante la frase venga passata come di origine latina in realtà è frutto di una storpiatura* della locuzione latina "qui pro quo", che in realtà indica un fraintendimento ("qui" al posto di "quo") e non uno scambio.
La locuzione latina corretta sarebbe "do ut des"._




sevillista said:


> Anna, se non ti ho "malinteso" capito male, *NON* si dovrebbe dire:
> 
> _credo ci sia stato un fraintendimento, Anna non è sua figlia_
> 
> Sì che si può dire



In italiano non esiste il verbo "malintendere" (ma magari nel DeMauro c'è . Scherzo...). Al suo posto devi usare "capire/intendere male". Il "malinteso" tutto attaccato deriva, appunto dal francese, come accade in spagnolo.


PS: questa è l'"estesissima" spiegazione che il Treccani dà del lemma "frainteso":

*frainteso* *fraintéso*. – Part. pass. di _fraintendere_.


----------



## sevillista

Vi ho letti? con molta attenzione, vi ringrazio del aiuto. Se volete saperlo, ho scritto questo nei miei appunti:

fraintendimento: malentendido leve (equivoco)
malinteso: malentendido grave (resentimiento)

Non ho mai parlato di frainteso.

Spero di aver capito bene l´idea e quando dovrò usare queste parole, lo farò correttamente. In ogni caso, penso che il madrelingua sarà benevolo con me, essendo straniera .


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Il sostantivo "frainteso" *non è presente* in quasi nessun dizionario. Il De Mauro (finora l'unico) lo segnala come BU. Nella seconda pagina del dizionario De Mauro spiega chiaramente che Basso Uso significa *raro*. Possiamo fare uno studio sociolinguistico se vuoi, ma non credo che sia questa la sede, e non credo che a Sevillista interessino le *rare *varianti regionali-dialettali o cose del genere. In italiano standard, la lingua di cui stiamo parlando, "frainteso" come sostantivo non si usa: ragion per cui né il Garzanti né il Treccani né tanti altri dizionari l'hanno inserito nel loro database, nemmeno come letterario o roba del genere.
> 
> L'atteggiamento descritto da Anna si chiama "buscarle las cosquillas a alguien" sommato a "buscar 5 patas al gato".
> 
> È vero, in spagnolo e in inglese scrivono "quid", ma io l'ho scritto "qui" per rispettare la locuzione originale in latino:
> (da wikipedia)
> _"Quid pro quo" è una frase usata nella lingua inglese per indicare uno scambio reciproco di beni o favori.
> *Nonostante la frase venga passata come di origine latina in realtà è frutto di una storpiatura* della locuzione latina "qui pro quo", che in realtà indica un fraintendimento ("qui" al posto di "quo") e non uno scambio.
> La locuzione latina corretta sarebbe "do ut des"._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In italiano non esiste il verbo "malintendere" (ma magari nel DeMauro c'è . Scherzo...). Al suo posto devi usare "capire/intendere male". Il "malinteso" tutto attaccato deriva, appunto dal francese, come accade in spagnolo.
> 
> 
> PS: questa è l'"estesissima" spiegazione che il Treccani dà del lemma "frainteso":
> 
> *frainteso* *fraintéso*. – Part. pass. di _fraintendere_.


Hai ragione, quid pro quo è inglese, mi ha tratto in inganno la sua trasposizione in italiano da parte dei doppiatori di un famoso film americano.

Anche fraintendimento viene catalogata da alcuni dizionari come di uso raro.
Fraintendere è una parola relativamente nuova tanto che i vocabolari di fine ottocento non la portano e i vocabolari attuali la fanno derivare da una storpiatura del toscano "frantendere".


----------

